# Car of Tommorrow bodies (BRP)



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

I've already painted up my new bodies to run at Jerry's. My bodies are both white-one with a red strip w/Summit Racing Equipment as sponsor and another w/IRS(Irregang Racing Service) as sponsor,and especially with my
#23, one has Toyota decals and another has Chevy Impala. I drove it last Thurs. night (jan.3,08)and the body was low to ground but not dragging and it looked a VW so low to the ground, but it drove really like a truck and a real race car. I even TQ with 59 laps beating Jerry by 1 lap. I ran 2.86 all night with low body mounts. Bud Barto's good job on the bodies and keep inventing :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Glad You Guy's like them. I think they look pretty much just like the real cars.


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Well come on now Andrew,
You didn't tell Bud that you used your, old (cut off) truck body posts for the COT body mounting. I am sure if Andrew gets the front end down by using the correct mounting post he also get more speed from his car and better handling.

The track was very cold last thursday night, so were the racers but the 2 COT bodies used seemed to tighten up the chassis somewhat. I thought it would have been reversed and loosened up the cars.

The bodies are very similar to Nascar and darn nice looking. I got mine and need to get it painted


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I love my BRP COT!


----------



## MINIFREAK (Sep 3, 2007)

Looks great Micro. Did you paint it?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

yes, I painted and used a sticker sheet from BRP.


----------

